# fun8xu (Chinese supplier) gone scammer



## Dinitro (Jan 29, 2013)

The once-favorite Chinese supplier, Fun8xu (aka, fun_xu), using a hushmail address, has gone scammer. 

I placed an order for personal-use goods (not for resale), and have had good results with this supplier in the past. After receiving $2k from me, all I've got since November are two emails, "Do not worry, will send out soon!", and then no ongoing responses for a month now. 

This supplier provided heavily to major sources, so I'm giving out a warning.


----------



## g0re (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: fun8xu (Chonese supplier) gone scammer*

That sucks man, good look on the heads up


----------



## Yaya (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: fun8xu (Chonese supplier) gone scammer*

Thanks for the heads up..

Sad to hear


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: fun8xu (Chonese supplier) gone scammer*

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: fun8xu (Chonese supplier) gone scammer*

Damn brother I hate to hear that you got scammed. Damn I hate a scammer....

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: fun8xu (Chonese supplier) gone scammer*

Thanks for the info


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: fun8xu (Chonese supplier) gone scammer*

Sorry to hear Di...SCAMMERS SUCK!!!


----------



## DF (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: fun8xu (Chonese supplier) gone scammer*

Sorry brother $2k is no slim pickens.


----------



## losieloos (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: fun8xu (Chonese supplier) gone scammer*

Good headsup.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: fun8xu (Chonese supplier) gone scammer*

Grrrrrr.....


----------



## beasto (Jan 30, 2013)

Fuckin scammers are everywhere someone always trying to make a quick hustle. Sorry to hear bro that really does suck.


----------

